# La Ligamos (Milonga)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Ming Plays La Ligamos (Milonga)
Composer: Claudio Camisassa (b. 1957)




Also played in Classical Open Mic





La Ligamos was written by Argentinian guitarist Claudio Camisassa (b. 1957). The form is Milonga, a musical genre that originated in Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil. Milonga has a syncopated beat. It was derived from an earlier style of singing known as the payada de contrapunto. Over time, dance steps and other musical influences were added, eventually contributing to the rise of tango. The piece is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 5 Repertoire.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice Latin melody. So good.

Congrats on your participation on the Open Mic!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks KapnKrunch and sambonee , yes it is a fun piece


----------

